# pap smear w/hysteroscopy D&C and polypectomy



## diann (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a new one for me.  I have a doctor who did 'exam under anesthesia, pap smear and hysteroscopy with D & C and endometrium polypectomy'.  My question is can I even code the pap smear for the facility?  I don't see where a technical component would be and my edit says that the exam under anesthesia (57410) is bundled under the 58558 for the hysteroscopy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H


----------

